# THEGOLDPRO'S 2012-2013 snow thread.



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Might as well start a new thread for this year.

Mounted the plows just in case this storm hits and we wake up with a foot of snow, I sure hope it doesn't snow but who knows. Either way i would rater be safe then sorry.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go away troll.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

u are more ready than i am got 2 plows in pcs and a sander in the paint room


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol, we have been actually using our rain days to get alot of maintenance done on plows and sanders, Usually we are caught with our pants down and wait till the very last second but we have been pretty good this year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1510923 said:


> , Usually we are caught with our pants down .


Stay out of the truck stops then.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Chevy looks like it was sat in the corner for a time out LOL


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats because we hate it lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Where is the curtis?? Let me guess GV bought it off you??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mackman;1510993 said:


> Where is the curtis?? Let me guess GV bought it off you??


All most as funny as birddseeds posts!:laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I actually put the Curtis in an equipment auction and it sold for $1300 bucks. I was amazed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol.............


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1510999 said:


> I actually put the Curtis in an equipment auction and it sold for $1300 bucks. I was amazed.


At least your mom is recouping some of her money.  Hope you have a good winter.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

At least sombody is ready we have 8 plow trucks and only 4 are ready


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1510977 said:


> Thats because we hate it lol


LOL the fleet looks great. Did you find a power puck yet?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks good which truck do you run?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea bought a puck a few weeks ago and love it, And i plow with the white Cummins.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Wait.. There's already an Alaskaboss thread now we have to put up with your scrapbook too????? LOL


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol like it or not.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed for the moose pics!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Got the little mini Curtis Spreader on


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats a cute little thing aint it. lol

Ive never seen one of those before.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

that would kill me to a sander in at tuck like that isnt that what a old ford is for??


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Mirrors are out! Must be a big load! :laughing:


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

just busting balls....


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

^^^^^ lmao


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol i just leave em out now, the trucks hooked to a trailer 7 days a week, Not to mention they aren't power so i have to re-adjust them when i flip em down.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

durafish;1511521 said:


> just busting balls....


Dont hate because you cant a set on your Chevy 

Mine are flipped out since the day I got them


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;1511387 said:


> Got the little mini Curtis Spreader on


What size is that sander, and how do you go about loading it?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

well actually they bolt right up to a chevy so i could have them. And second its a great idea but every dodge owner has to have them flipped out 24/7 and if they dont have those mirrors the have a 12 inch stack that just blows smoke.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

durafish;1511646 said:


> well actually they bolt right up to a chevy so i could have them. And second its a great idea but every dodge owner has to have them flipped out 24/7 and if they dont have those mirrors the have a 12 inch stack that just blows smoke.


:laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Bossman 92;1511645 said:


> What size is that sander, and how do you go about loading it?


its 1/3 yard, and we have a gantry to load and unload sanders. In fact the black chevy is acting up right now and shutting off while driving, and is barely pulling the truck up the hills, so we just swapped the big sander from the black chevy to the white dodge. which was a pain in the ass to say the least. my mechanic is currently wiring it up as we speak.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;1511698 said:


> its 1/3 yard, and we have a gantry to load and unload sanders. In fact the black chevy is acting up right now and shutting off while driving, and is barely pulling the truck up the hills, so we just swapped the big sander from the black chevy to the white dodge. which was a pain in the ass to say the least. my mechanic is currently wiring it up as we speak.


Hopefully you get it wired up asap with the snow coming in tonight. When I said "load" I meant how do you fill it with sand/salt each time.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

more pics of the OBS chevy.....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

All wired up and in the dodge now, 

We go to contractors supply where i buy my salt and they load it for you, they are open the entire time its snowing.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice fleet. I like that little salter.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Why didn't you keep the blue Dodge and dump the Chevy?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sander all swapped over to the white dodge.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

RAM_ON97;1511826 said:


> Why didn't you keep the blue Dodge and dump the Chevy?


I seriously thought about it, but the blue dodge was a stick shift and i didn't feel like giving it to an employee to destroy so i stuck with the Chevy because it is just a work truck package with an automatic.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

WIPensFan;1511779 said:


> Nice fleet. I like that little salter.


Thanks man.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Hotel parking lot we plow is still packed with CT light and power trucks from last weeks hurricane.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So much for leave cleanups this week.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That parking lot looks like a PITA!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

According to GP,he's plowing with a Dodge so he shouldn't have a problem. Of course ,time will tell


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Bossman 92;1511645 said:


> What size is that sander, and how do you go about loading it?


I think he wants to know how you put material in the spreader not how you get the spreader in and out of the truck.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

cet;1511936 said:


> I think he wants to know how you put material in the spreader not how you get the spreader in and out of the truck.


Exactly! It seems even if you loaded with a skidsteer you would have material everywhere.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Just got in from plowing all night, It was a long night to say the least, ended up 6-8 inches depending where we were.

Blew a hose on the plow on the white truck at 6am so had to wait till 7:30 for napa to open to have a new hose made. other then that it all went ok


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

durafish;1511646 said:


> well actually they bolt right up to a chevy so i could have them. And second its a great idea but every dodge owner has to have them flipped out 24/7 and if they dont have those mirrors the have a 12 inch stack that just blows smoke.


Unfortuntely true. The 2nd gen cummins is becoming the new civic/ricer vehicle. Too bad because they are great trucks that can make a ton of power.



THEGOLDPRO;1512078 said:


> Just got in from plowing all night, It was a long night to say the least, ended up 6-8 inches depending where we were.
> 
> *Blew a hose on the plow *on the white truck at 6am so had to wait till 7:30 for napa to open to have a new hose made. other then that it all went ok


This part never happened, according to what GV says....lol

Glad you made it through ok, you guys got a lot of snow. Only 2-3" up here.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guess the Dodge didn't want to pull its own weight so it blew it own hose.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Glad it went pretty well. How was it plowing with the Cummins?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice pic with the fleet lined up


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks guys, the Cummins plowed awesome as you'd imagine lol


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

grandview;1512178 said:


> Guess the Dodge didn't want to pull its own weight so it blew it own hose.


I love it! :laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

More like the Boss didnt wanna pull its own weight, I should have stuck with my Curtis.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It showed you who's the Boss!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1512652 said:


> More like the Boss didnt wanna pull its own weight, I should have stuck with my Curtis.....


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Got the little Curtis sander all mounted and wired today. I'm pretty happy with the little guy.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

GP got caught playing with his little buddy in the garage.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

ohhhhh its so cute!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking spreaders looks like u keep ur shop organized to by the wakers all hung upp on th wall


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Morrissey snow removal;1526331 said:


> nice looking spreaders looks like u keep ur shop organized to by the wakers all hung upp on th wall


lol thanks man.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i had a guy work for me in the past he plowed 50 driveways a strom and he had one of the small spreaders like that it was the best had 5 drives to sand did them all in 1 load and did not beat the truck up there work great


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol thanks guys, I really like the little sander, If you heap it over with straight salt it can fit about half a yard in it, which is plenty for the small amount the truck will be sanding, we also are building a nice box in front of the sander to load up with salt/bagged material, Figure we can load another 1/2+ yards on one side of the box, and 10 or so bags of peladow on the other, all while keeping it out of the elements.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

thank you for keeping your mirrors down....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol...............


----------



## bmales11 (Dec 19, 2010)

Not a clue what that guy is talking about but definitely like that sander man. Did you pick that up new or used? Never seen one like it but would be much better then the tailgate I run now


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bmales11;1527842 said:


> Not a clue what that guy is talking about but definitely like that sander man. Did you pick that up new or used? Never seen one like it but would be much better then the tailgate I run now


lol haters gonna hate.

I picked it up used from a buddy of mine.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice looking rigs, all look well kept too. I see nothing wrong with the little spreader. Not everyone needs 2yard spreaders in their trucks. 

I dont understand the Dodge tow mirror deal. A Dodge mirror flipped up is the same as a GM or Ford tow mirror. I think a lot of guys swap their GM paddel mirrors for tow mirrors...why??? Because they are more useful being out a little further and vertical, which is so much different then a Dodge flipped up . I leave mine down 99.9% of the time because I prefer that look VS up and I only tow a 22' flat deck trailer.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1527950 said:


> I dont understand the Dodge tow mirror deal. A Dodge mirror flipped up is the same as a GM or Ford tow mirror. I think a lot of guys swap their GM paddel mirrors for tow mirrors...why??? Because they are more useful being out a little further and vertical, which is so much different then a Dodge flipped up . I leave mine down 99.9% of the time because I prefer that look VS up and I only tow a 22' flat deck trailer.


O come on, you cummins guys dont have injector and head gasket issues like the rest of us, we got to have something to give you crap about! Thumbs Up


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

we dont have the choice to have them up or down.....dodge guys do. so whether were are towing today or not, gm and ford guys have to keep them up. Dodge guys dont, and still choose to keep them up in the wide towing formation.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I think they are jelly they cant flip theirs up and be as cool as us dodge guys. lol


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1528119 said:


> I think they are jelly they cant flip theirs up and be as cool as us dodge guys. lol


We can flip ours up, its just a pain since the truck has to go with it.

Here I did mine, now if i could just drop two cylinders i wouln't have to be jealous! Thumbs Up


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Everyone knows "6 in a row is the only way to go"


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

THEGOLDPRO;1525882 said:


> Got the little Curtis sander all mounted and wired today. I'm pretty happy with the little guy.


cute spreader!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Super cute.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking good! I put a set of 98' vintage GM mirrors on my 94'. They are starting to fall apart from salt exposure. I am on the fence about getting the Dodge style or GM style replacements. The GM's will bolt direct, the Dodges need drilling on OBS Chevys.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Go dodge for sure.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1530124 said:


> Go dodge for sure.


I think i like the looks of the dodge mirrors better, but i found a set of GM's with LED turn signals on the outside of them. I like the look of the turn signals on the mirrors. Thats my swaying factor, oh and the Dodge mirrors can be had for $80 less than the Gm's. Both manual as my truck never had the option for power mirrors, so it would be a lot of work to wire in.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Decided to put my whelen lightbar on the white dodge, this is the one i took off the blue ram when i sold it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

the lightbar looks good on that truck


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks broski


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

That small would probably fit INSIDE of the other one, then get spit back out.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Say what????


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Why such small plows on all your trucks?


You one of these hourly guys where productivity is not important?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I was talking about the small spreader


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

They are all 6 foot plows, is that not big????


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1531203 said:


> They are all 6 foot plows, is that not big????


no, nice fleet just curious why you wouldn't have a v blade or expandable in there or some wings


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Ben, how do you like that smaller spreader? I am thinking of making the switch next year to bulk and that would be the size that I would need due to s/b and the tool box back there now.Let me know. Mike


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I like it man, its built just like a large unit but its 1/3 size


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

How much salt does it hold? I know what the supplier states but who listens to them


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

you can squeeze about 1/2 a yard in it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I could find a lil guy like that. More pics please its raining here :-(


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Picked up another Sander today for the black truck.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Man, i think that's a good looking chevy.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

It could be yours lol


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1536266 said:


> It could be yours lol


454 is too thirsty for me, now if it had a 350 in it....


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks good, I love those trucks.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice looking fleet. I like the mini sander, that would be great in our service truck so we could still fit the skid tank and tool box.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

nice trucks


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

how do you like the v10


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Its good, drinks alot of fuel but will pull a house down.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i want to get a dodge 2500 want a Cummins but that out of my buget


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

The v10 pulls just as good as the Cummins does.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

are you plowing any lots?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea im about 70% commercial this year. we do a hotel, a large doctors office, a condo, and 3-4 other smaller office parks, as well as a gas station. Then we have like 50 driveways.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

black chevy looks good with a sander what is it? hiway


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I have no idea lol


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thats ok aslong asit works


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Since we are finally done with all the clean-ups we have turned out attention to outfitting the trucks with some more goodies.

Today we started to wire up the Whelen edge bar on the white dodge, as well as adding a 4 head 90 watt Whelen hide-a-way kit i had laying around. i have another hide-a-way kit were going to add to the black truck sometime this week as well. Ill snap a video tomorrow of it all finished.

Here are the lights drilled and the hide-a-way bulbs mounted ready to go back in the truck.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Lights are all installed, It doesnt pick up the strobes all that well but you get the idea.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice little salt run this morning


----------

